# Trees



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hope this is the correct place to ask this!
I have a shade tree out front..Not sure what it is but anyway this past fall I planted bulbs around it and they did fine.My deliema is now...the tree has a trillion sprouts growing at the base and it's hard to tell what is flowers,or tree sprouts(which I don't want)..Also goodness at the WEEDS....I've put a ton of mulch around my other trees (hope that helps during the winter to protect them from too hard of a freeze ,as I'm not around to cover them)So any suggestions on my poor trees????


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

You have what are called root suckers.

The best way to avoid getting them is to not damage or tamper with the "parent" tree. If on the "parent" you prune the tree or damage the roots due to digging, driving, mowing or otherwise, it'll start putting out a bunch of suckers.

Those root suckers can normally be replanted if you have a need for more trees. I'd find out what kind of tree it is before doing this as many if not most of the trees that generate these aren't really any good.

The 2 main removal techniques are to rip them out or use chemicals to kill them. An internet search will give you details and pros/cons on each technique.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought gabby had little seedlings that sprouted like baby Maples that are a nuisance. Gabbyj310 are they scattered plants growing on the ground or are they suckers which are growing off the base of the tree??


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Not all suckers come from the base of the tree. Some grow off the roots and can be several feet away. When I did landscaping we pulled out a dying mimosa tree to find the roots ran 30'' along the back of the house and had popped up another one at the end.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Will go by in the AM to take a much closer look and see what the little devils are doing around my tree,also I will find out what kind it is. Thanks for the info so far,will keep you posted!!!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

8thDayStranger said:


> Not all suckers come from the base of the tree. Some grow off the roots and can be several feet away.


This is what I was thinking from the OP and my response was based on this assumption. I have a beech tree that has a mini-forest growing up from its roots for about a 50' diameter. _It's deep in the woods so I just let it go._


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

gabbyj310 said:


> Will go by in the AM to take a much closer look and see what the little devils are doing around my tree,also I will find out what kind it is. Thanks for the info so far,will keep you posted!!!


Maybe a pic or two?


----------

